# How to find lure coursing



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

I've been wanting to try my doggo at lure coursing for a while now. However, I can't seem to find any events near me that will allow mutts to run. Any advice as to where I can find these events? 

I'm in Northern Connecticut/Western Massachusetts area, but willing to travel a few hours if necessary, if that helps.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Look for AKC Coursing Ability Tests and Fast CATS. They'll allow mixed breeds in those, though you'll have to register with AKC to get a performance number.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

UKC also has Coursing Aptitude that is open to all breeds and mixes. 

For AKC, you'll need a Canine Partners Listing (which requires the dog to be altered), and for UKC you'll need a Performance Listing (which does not require they be altered). 

To find AKC events. https://apps.akc.org/event-search/

To find UKC events. https://www.ukcdogs.com/show-ops-events-calendar

Information about the AKC Canine Partners Listing. http://akc.org/register/information/canine-partners/

Information about the UKC Performance Listing. https://www.ukcdogs.com/performance-listing


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

He is not neutered and I don't plan on neutering in the near future, so I guess AKC is out. I searched UKC for events in my state and all surrounding states through September and there was nothing. Hm. The search continues.

Thank you guys for that information


----------

